# (Q) ics and safestrap



## chavist (Aug 10, 2011)

Can you use safestrap recovery with the brew 4.0.3 build. I still want you follow the AOSP builds on droidhive.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2 Beta-5


----------



## DonJuan692006 (Dec 31, 2011)

Yep.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk


----------



## Phaze08 (Jun 13, 2011)

Someone explain how to set this up? Never been in Motorola since they came up with safe strap lol.

Sent from my DROID RAZR using RootzWiki


----------



## mikeymaxima14 (Oct 13, 2011)

Don Juan - where are you getting your info from? Did you test yourself? I haven't heard anything about the ability to use safestrap with the full new leak of ics from cheesecake? I will be stoked if this works.....but I would love some further info and maybe what roms you have setup and how its been working?

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Tapatalk 2


----------



## Concistency (Nov 2, 2011)

You can only use the RazrICSBootstrap with the ICS leak. Safestrap cannot be used on the leak.


----------



## sslogic (Jul 25, 2011)

Safestrap if you press menu sends you into battery drain mode simulated power off, or pocket warmer mode, you can press search to boot, been there done that, glad top find out about razricsstrap, i use clockwork recovery with that? I assume...safestrap backups compatible with clockwork restore?


----------

